

Unlicense.org is not unlicensed - weakish
http://unlicense.org

======
weakish
The footer of unlicense.org:

> No rights reserved

And links to
CC0([http://creativecommons.org/publicdomain/zero/1.0/](http://creativecommons.org/publicdomain/zero/1.0/))

~~~
nandhp
Which begs the question of why unlicense.org isn't just a page that says "This
already exists and is called CC0". Why another license?

~~~
detaro
[http://ar.to/2011/01/unlicense-1st-year](http://ar.to/2011/01/unlicense-1st-
year) explains some of the motivations

e.g. Creative Commons licenses generally are discouraged for software. Not
much of an issue in case of CC0, but still

~~~
weakish
Hmm, so unlicense is intended for software. And CC0 is also suitable for non
software work like text. This makes sense. (Nowadays website becomes more like
software though.)

~~~
arto
CC0 wasn't always deemed suitable for software, which led to the creation of
the Unlicense initiative. The history is recounted at:
[https://github.com/project-open-data/project-open-
data.githu...](https://github.com/project-open-data/project-open-
data.github.io/pull/135#issuecomment-23608330)

